# Help us name our band!



## thedownside (Jan 31, 2007)

So i've been part of a band for 2 years now, we were know as "Welcome to the Downside" but allot has happened. we started out as 2 guitar players, then went to just me on guitar, then the old bass player moved to the second guitar spot. we've been threw more than a handful of drummers, and now are looking at geting a new singer (last one quit about a month ago). so really, it's a new band, with some material (probably about 6 songs done, a number of others close). 

Being that it's now basically a new band (i'm the only original, in my original role, and our music has shifted from somewhat of a deftones kinda style, to a heavier style) we're looking to rename the band and start fresh.

So, anyone have ideas? lol... i'm a graphic designer (have been for about 10 years with large IT firms) and am heavier involved in marketing and promotion, so it makes me a little picky when it comes to branding something.

here's some samples of some of the tunes, just rough demo's

http://www.welcometothedownside.com/music/roughs/truth_rough_04.mp3
http://www.welcometothedownside.com/music/Welcome_to_the_Downside_-_hydrate.mp3http://www.welcometothedownside.com/music/roughs/vinyl_rough_02.mp3
http://www.welcometothedownside.com/music/roughs/flown_rough_02.mp3
http://www.welcometothedownside.com/music/roughs/burner_rough_01.mp3


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2007)

Jimmy Mustang and the Fantastics.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 31, 2007)

The Flaming Bloodfarts?


----------



## XEN (Jan 31, 2007)

Before the fall


----------



## SevenatoR (Jan 31, 2007)

What's wrong with "Downside"?

hehe...went a loooong way for that one, but I like it, really.


----------



## thedownside (Jan 31, 2007)

SevenatoR said:


> What's wrong with "Downside"?
> 
> hehe...went a loooong way for that one, but I like it, really.



Haha... thanks for the effort though 

It was the original name, but we then found 3 other bands using it as well, and i had already gotten the url "welcometothedownside.com", so we just put the "welcome to the" into the name itself  But i find the whole thing far too long and not too catchy personally. and it's been 2 years with it and nothing came out of it.


----------



## darren (Jan 31, 2007)

You could call yourselves "THE DORKSIDERS".

GARGYLES!

SLAGGITS!!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 31, 2007)

SPECIAL GUEST



THAT WAY, YOU CAN JUST SHOW UP TO ANY GIG WITH THAT ON THE BILL, & START PLAYING, COLLECT PAYMENT, LOAD OUT.


----------



## metalking (Jan 31, 2007)

darren said:


> You could call yourselves "THE DORKSIDERS".
> 
> GARGYLES!
> 
> SLAGGITS!!




very constructive


----------



## darren (Jan 31, 2007)

LIVE NUDE GIRLS

The only problem is, your audience will be almost always a bunch of guys.

FREE BEER

An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Leon (Jan 31, 2007)

Upside?


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 31, 2007)

stunt kawk
litebrite live!
x-rated socks
downward spiral
carapace
Frack!
quad damage
Pastel Rainbow
Razor Salad
Lens Flare
Flak
Sulaco 
jaws of life
Noiser
wall of sound
access denied
I rock in my IROC

lol its hard thinking up a serious name


----------



## Naren (Jan 31, 2007)

The Moncton City Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Aaron (Jan 31, 2007)

POOP!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 31, 2007)

Naren said:


> The Moncton City Philharmonic Orchestra



 Actually, I think they should borrow a page from you and call themselves... what was it? Something about the Brutal Noodle Strudels... of Death!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 1, 2007)

7 minute abs!


----------



## Naren (Feb 1, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Actually, I think they should borrow a page from you and call themselves... what was it? Something about the Brutal Noodle Strudels... of Death!



 It was: Yankee Doodle Brutal Noodle Strudel... From Hell!

That's an old one from my high school days. Yeah, I still have that list. A lot of good ones on there. "Toledo Youth Choir" was one of them.  And "All American Congressman: Harrison Ford." Well, I'll just stop there since I could go on forever with the names on that list.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 1, 2007)

I can't add much to that. Those are great names.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 1, 2007)

just call yourselves downside  that sounds metal! haha


----------



## Lozek (Feb 1, 2007)

Comedy is no laughing matter


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2007)

Lord Bloth and the Pirates of Dark Water?


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 1, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> 7 minute abs!



 
or take tv/advertisement cliches and slogans like "Add inches" or "increase length and girth"


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 1, 2007)

How about Uranium or Plutonium? Really heavy metal names 

[action=metalfiend666]apologises for the band pun[/action]


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 1, 2007)

Live Fried Maggots.....that was my bands name in 7th grade.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Feb 1, 2007)

Add to that man....How to eat fried maggots


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Feb 1, 2007)

Hatespine 

hehe, i dunno...have no clue on making a bandname...but there you go..that's my contribution


----------



## Necky379 (Feb 1, 2007)

how about "the menstruating gophers" , i was going to use a version of that on xbox live but i settled on BLOODYfart5150


----------



## Shawn (Feb 1, 2007)

How about * THE NEW DOWNSIDE*?


----------



## Aaron (Feb 2, 2007)

how about "Bloated vagina bloodfart"


----------



## CHAWLthornacus (Feb 2, 2007)

Liquid chickens are the sustenance of life. Where would we be without them? Go for the gold man. Name yoursleves the one, the only, "Liquid Chickens From Hell!"


----------



## Aaron (Feb 2, 2007)

name it TURD


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 3, 2007)

CHAWLthornacus said:


> Liquid chickens are the sustenance of life. Where would we be without them? Go for the gold man. Name yoursleves the one, the only, "*Liquid Chickens From Hell!*"


I get those a few hours after visiting KFC.


----------

